# Essential Tools for Studying Productively



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

Here is something I found on the Productive Muslim website:

http://www.productivemuslim.com/essential-tools-for-studying-productively-part-1/

Essential Tools for Studying Productively (Part 2)

Essential Tools for Studying Productively (Part 3)

Essential Tools for Studying Productively (Part 4)

Essential Tools for Studying Productively (Part 5)


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow, thanks shaman.adil, this is very helpful information and I love the religious touch to it  Islam makes everything better!!


----------



## Mashaal (Apr 30, 2010)

Thank you! Alhamdulillah, this is like the perfect pick-me-up during exam prep when your motivation starts running low


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks shaman,helpful material...


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

Alhumdulillah


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

awsome work shaman . . JazakALLAH o khieyran kaseera .


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

great!


----------



## PrinceFAN (Jan 29, 2012)

Jazzak Allah Khair.


----------

